# A few of My projects



## Boba Debt (Aug 20, 2009)

We built our house in 2000 and I have been improving it ever since we moved in 



If you go to my photobucket Album at http://s131.photobucket.com/albums/p298/BobaDebt/House/ you can see images of most of our projects

Here are just a few images

Concept art of our House














As it was in 2000












The Deck












The Shed












Some Hardscaping












Part of our Kitchen Remodel

Before










After


----------



## ultimatesooner (Aug 18, 2009)

beautiful house and landscaping

are those deck stairs really as steep as they look?


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

Love the hardscape and I was wondering too are those deck stairs as steep as they look as well in the pic they look more like a ladder then steps


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

Great job on all projects! Love the landscaping, I'm assuming a fountain will be in the center of it all?
And those stairs look like an optical illusion... 
Can't be...


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Need a handrail on the stairs. I don't like to bend and look under the upper cabinets for the recept. plug-ins on either side of the stove. That's just me. Use a bomber hinge on the exterior door so it won't hit the cabinets. Any way to put black trim under the stove to hide the shiny metal and dust bunnies.... Is that my white '01 CRV parked in front? Looks good. Be safe, G


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The link to the pics is not working
Looks nice
I do like the clean look without the outlets
I thought it was a showroom at 1st

So you put new appliances in & then replaced them all within 9 years


----------



## Boba Debt (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments.


ultimatesooner said:


> ....are those deck stairs really as steep as they look?



The deck stairs and very comfortable they have an 11" tread and a 6" rise, but the angle makes them look steep. I eventual plan to put the hand rail to the outside of the stairs to make them wider.






HABSFAN2006 said:


> .....I'm assuming a fountain will be in the center of it all?


Actually that is a 10' diameter fire pit 






GBAR in WA said:


> Need a handrail on the stairs. I don't like to bend and look under the upper cabinets for the recept. plug-ins on either side of the stove. That's just me. Use a bomber hinge on the exterior door so it won't hit the cabinets. Any way to put black trim under the stove to hide the shiny metal and dust bunnies.... Is that my white '01 CRV parked in front? Looks good. Be safe, G


If you're talking about the deck stairs there are handrails, huge 10" wide handrails. My wife and I wanted a clean back splash so moving the electrical to the underside of the cabinets was a must. There is an AC vent under the stove so it would not be good to cover it up with trim. Besides, you would have to lay on the floor to see under the stove under normal circumstances when the island isn't moved out of the way.





Scuba_Dave said:


> The link to the pics is not working
> So you put new appliances in & then replaced them all within 9 years


I fixed the link. If you go to my photo bucket account view the kitchen project in slide show format, it explains why we replaced the appliances


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice, I do like the look
I wanted a "castle turret" on our additon
But ran out of room

Funny how a pic can make the stairs look steep

The problem with the handrails is that they are too wide
A handrail must be easily grabbed/held by small hands too
I've seen tons of decks with the large flat style handrails
But my MIL, grandmother & son can't grab onto anything for support with a large flat handrail
Many people then add a side rail on the stairs that can be easily grabbed


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

Boba Debt said:


> Originally Posted by *HABSFAN2006*
> _.....I'm assuming a fountain will be in the center of it all?_
> 
> Actually that is a 10' diameter fire pit


 
omg.. that's what I was hoping it was... figured most people would put in a fountain. :laughing:

you now have one of the best fire pits i've ever seen :thumbup:

I am seriously jealous of its size, and surroundings, and will probably start digging up my backyard this weekend to put in a smilar one!

Great job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Boba Debt (Aug 20, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Very nice, I do like the look
> The problem with the handrails is that they are too wide...
> ....A handrail must be easily grabbed/held by small hands too...
> ....Many people then add a side rail on the stairs that can be easily grabbed..



Oh, I see what your saying. When I move the hand rails to the outside of the stairs I might see about adding a secondary rail on the other side. If I did that now it would make the stairs look even more narrow. The angle makes them interesting but it also produces a variety of optical illusions.




HABSFAN2006 said:


> omg.. that's what I was hoping it was... figured most people would put in a fountain.
> 
> you now have one of the best fire pits i've ever seen
> 
> ...


Thanks

Some neat info about the fire pit. EVERY brick was free, I went around the neighbor hood and collected left over bricks that people didn't want.

MOST of the plants were salvaged  

I used crown molding to create the molds for the poured mortar bench seats, would you to see a close up of those?

The main entrance was made from stone salvaged from the side of a road in PA, my home state.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> I used crown molding to create the molds for the poured mortar bench seats, would you to see a close up of those?


Yes. I think most of us would like to see a close up of the bench seats. And maybe some info on how you made them?

Thanks!


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

gma2rjc said:


> Yes. I think most of us would like to see a close up of the bench seats. And maybe some info on how you made them?
> 
> Thanks!


Agreed. Would love to see pics of your moulds, to see how their built.
This is a great idea :thumbsup:.


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

gma2rjc said:


> Yes. I think most of us would like to see a close up of the bench seats. And maybe some info on how you made them?
> 
> Thanks!


^^^This.

Everything looks awesome, that pic is def a optical illusion though


----------



## Boba Debt (Aug 20, 2009)

Making the mold for a poured bench is pretty easy.

I cut a sheet of 3/8" exterior plywood into 3" strips and built and a sub-frame by laminating the wood 4 layers thick all the way around. It was level with the top of the wall. The top edge of this sub frame creates a 1" overhang for the bench.

The I attached a 7" strip to the frame with screws, it extended up past the top of the wall. This is to give you a removable surface to attach the crown molding too. I supported the corners externally.

I used a plain cove crown molding made from MDF and attached it to the frame with brad nails. The face of the molding obviously faces inboard and this is creates the edge.

Then I sprayed it with WD-40 and poured in the mortar, I used mortar because it ages better then concrete.

Once it set up for 2-3 hours I used an edging tool to define the top edge, about 4-5 hours later I removed the mold and use various tools to smooth it out and fill any voids that developed.

It wasn't that hard or expensive.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice job

Can you post some close up pics of the details?
I wish we had more room in our backyard


----------



## Boba Debt (Aug 20, 2009)

Anything in particular?

I have lots of images at the link in the first post





Scuba_Dave said:


> Nice job
> 
> Can you post some close up pics of the details?
> I wish we had more room in our backyard


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes - I've looked thru a lot of those
But I was looking for a close-up shot of the benches to show the detail of the finished edges

I tried zooming to 400% but its gets a bit blurry


----------



## Boba Debt (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in replying, I have been busy in the kitchen 


Currently the fire pit is buried in weeds  

I have been so busy with the kitchen I have been neglecting my yard.

But I have 3 days off this weekend and plan to clean it up.

I'll post pictures once I'm done.

Thanks


----------



## GRABDASHBAR (Sep 22, 2016)

Love the wrap around stone areas - nicely done!


----------

